# Excision of perineal fistulas x 4



## lindacoder (Sep 26, 2011)

Not quite sure what to do on this one:

45 year old with multiple superficial perineal fistulas surrounding the base of his scrotum.

The perineum and groins were prepped and draped in sterile fashion. The perineum was inspected and found to have multiple superficial fistulous tracts surrounding the base of the scrotum. Each of these was grasped and elevated using Allis clamp and the fistula tract was excised in its entirety. After removal of four the of the small superficial fistulous tracts the wounds were inspected for hemostasi which was achieved with electrocautery. No other fistulas were identifie. At this point the wounds were closed with interrupted 4-0 chromic suture. The areas were then each anesthetized using a 0.25% bupivacaine. The patient tolerated the procedure well.  

Any input is appreciated!!!


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Sep 26, 2011)

This sounds like hidradenitis to me. Ask your doctor. If it is I would use 11471.


----------

